# 4 month old pup not gaining right weight



## daniel23 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello I have a 4 1/2 month old pup and she eats 3-4 times a day but her ribs and hips are visible she has gained weight but mostly by her belly, I have taken her to a vet and she doesn't worms of any kind. Any suggestions on how she can get some meat around her ribs and hips????


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

As mentioned in this old thread, that is usually a sign of worms, so you may first want to take in a fresh stool sample (it only needs to be a teaspoon - I use a plastic spoon to get the sample and put it with spoon in a freezer baggie ) and have it tested:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/107934-skinny-puppy.html

These articles are on weight gain in gsd puppies:

https://hubpages.com/animals/What-to-Feed-German-Shepherd-Puppy-to-Gain-Weight

Weight Gain in a German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

show a picture it may help. everyone tells me my pup is to thin..I think he looks good others might even take weight off him...


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

daniel23 said:


> Hello I have a 4 1/2 month old pup and she eats 3-4 times a day but her ribs and hips are visible she has gained weight but mostly by her belly, I have taken her to a vet and she doesn't worms of any kind. Any suggestions on how she can get some meat around her ribs and hips????


So worms are out. What brand of food does she eat and how much is she eating total?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

OP posted this yesterday:

I have tried different brands for my pup and I recently got her WholeHearted brand from Petco I believe its their store brand but apparently better than blue buffalo they have a small 6 pound bag and then a 15 pound bag for $20.99


----------

